# [/dev/dsp] impossible de faire fonctionner le micro (résolu)

## chipsterjulien

J'ai un soucis avec le micro. Il est bien branché  :Wink: 

Je suis allé voir dans kmix, j'ai bien mis en fonctionnement le micro mais rien ni fait.

J'ai beau lancé teamspeak, gnomemeeting ou encore skype, aucune personne qui est connecté avec moi ne m'entend parler. De plus sur teamspeak, il est possible de voir quand on parle hors la je ne vois jamais mon pseudo s'éclairer.

Je suis allé dans les options de kde pour mettre en fullduplex ma carte et lorsque j'ai validé les options, kde me dit la même chose que gnomemeeting au lancement à savoir :

```
Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device /dev/dsp can't be opened (Device or resource busy)

The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
```

  :Confused: 

Si quelqu'un à une idée, ...  :Wink: Last edited by chipsterjulien on Tue Feb 14, 2006 7:34 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Cela peut signifier que tu as déjà un démon de mixage de son lancé (genre aRts, puisque tu semble utiliser KDE). Ce dernier garde le /dev/dsp vérouillé pour son usage personnel, et tu dois ensuite explicitement demander à ton logiciel (Teamspeak par exemple) d'utiliser aRts pour accéder à l'audio.

Je n'ai plus la syntaxe des commandes en tête, mais il me semble que la commande pour faire ça était artsdsp.

----------

## man in the hill

Bonjour

Moi non plus je n'ai pas la syntaxe mais tu peux regarder quel processus utilise ta carte son :

```
ps aux
```

...ensuite le tuer :

```
kill -9  processus
```

                                                                 @ bientôt.

----------

## chipsterjulien

J'ai trouvé plusieurs post qui en parlait dont un des tiens. Je l'ai suivi en faisant :

```
artsdsp32 TeamSpeak

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
```

mais ca ne fonctionnait pas, pas d'émision de sons

ensuite j'ai essayé avec :

```
artsdsp TeamSpeak

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/kde/3.4/lib64/libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/kde/3.4/lib64/libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/lib/libdl.so.2' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
```

mais le meme problème je n'émets aucun son

Je n'ai pas lancer cette commande :

```
/usr/bin/artsd -F 6 -S 256 -d &
```

comme j'avais kde déjà lancé avec arts en temps réel

J'ai bien essayé avec aoss TeamSpeak mais toujours pas de son. Il faudrait que je ne lance pas arts mais kde sans arts ca ne le fait pas

```
cat /proc/asound/pcm

00-00: emu10k1 : ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback : playback 32 : capture 1

00-01: emu10k1 mic : Mic Capture : capture 1

00-02: emu10k1 efx : Multichannel Capture/PT Playback : playback 8 : capture 1

00-03: emu10k1 : Multichannel Playback : playback 1
```

je suis allé voir ici :

http://cortex62.dyndns.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=4386&sid=762f5466ef92820834758b7b99134451

http://lists.debian.org/debian-user-french/2004/06/msg02461.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-331656.html

Faut il que je fasse le bourrin en kill artsd et relancer comme dis dans au moins 2 url plus haut ?

----------

## TTK

 *chipsterjulien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai bien essayé avec aoss TeamSpeak mais toujours pas de son. Il faudrait que je ne lance pas arts mais kde sans arts ca ne le fait pas
> 
> 

 

Essaie kde sans arts et sans kde.

Ca le fait.

Tshaw  :Arrow: 

----------

## Enlight

 *TTK wrote:*   

>  *chipsterjulien wrote:*   
> 
> J'ai bien essayé avec aoss TeamSpeak mais toujours pas de son. Il faudrait que je ne lance pas arts mais kde sans arts ca ne le fait pas
> 
>  
> ...

 

Blam!!! Mon trollomètre vient d'exploser! KDE peut très bien tourner sans arts (qui nh'existera bientôt plus), avec ou sans un autre démon de son.

----------

## olivier elmekki

Euh, question bête: 

  dans alsamixer, ton entrée micro n'est pas sur 'mute'?

  Au pire, kill arts et vérifie l'état d'alsa mixer...

  (trollometre.gain + 1 : je n'utilise ni gnome, ni kde, mais quitte à avoir des interfaces graphiques, je trouve kde plus fourni)

  (oups, j'ai rien dit)

  (désolé  :Razz:  )

----------

## TTK

 *olivier elmekki wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   (trollometre.gain + 1 : je n'utilise ni gnome, ni kde, mais quitte à avoir des interfaces graphiques, je trouve kde plus fourni)
> 
> 

 

Plus fourni ou trop chargé, telle est la question.

----------

## olivier elmekki

C'est vrai, mais restons-en là   :Wink: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

j'ai bien vérifier que le micro n'était pas unmunte dans alsamixer.

Sinon j'ai bien désactiver le son mais le problème reste toujours le même, rien qui sort du micro et la plus de son pour les évènement kde ce qui est assez chiant

----------

## TTK

Salut

Il faut prendre les choses petit à petit.

D'abord, es-tu en alsa ou en oss ? Si alsa, est-ce la version "noyau" ou la version "à part" ?

As-tu des pbs de son en général ou juste ce pb de micro ?

Mets-toi en console, sans KDE, sans arts, sans esd. Essaie de t'enregistrer avec record ou rec ou arecord.

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Salut
> 
> Il faut prendre les choses petit à petit.
> 
> D'abord, es-tu en alsa ou en oss ? Si alsa, est-ce la version "noyau" ou la version "à part" ?
> ...

 

j'utilise alsa du kernel

j'ai juste des soucis avec le micro pas prob de son

pour la suite je vais voir ca  :Smile: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

Bon alors j'ai quitter toutes les interfaces graphiques, j'ai vérifier avec ps aux que arts n'était pas lancer ainsi que d'autres

J'ai juste alsasound de lancer au démarage et ne j'ai laissé que celui la

J'ai donc fait un :

```

arecord -d 3 essai.wav
```

et ensuite un :

```
aplay essai.wav
```

aucun son. J'ai quand meme vérifier que le micro était bien activé ainsi que le son dans alsamixer ce qui était bien le cas. Rien en mute

Ca c'est le premier pc avec le driver emu10k1. J'avais aussi dis que j'avais un autre pc sous gentoo avec le meme soucis mais je viens de m'apercevoir que /dev/dsp et /dev/sound* n'existait pas   :Shocked: 

Je vais essayer de régler le problème du 2 pc. Comme tu l'as dis, une chose à la fois  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Surtout, ne prends pas mal ce que je vais suggérer hein : es-tu sûr d'avoir branché le micro dans la bonne prise ?

Je demande ça, car sur les chips son modernes, on peut maintenant interchanger les branchements, la carte se chargeant de détecter toute seule ce qui est branché où (j'ai découvert ça sous windows récemment, si si !), et reroute le signal dans la foulée.

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Surtout, ne prends pas mal ce que je vais suggérer hein : es-tu sûr d'avoir branché le micro dans la bonne prise ?
> 
> Je demande ça, car sur les chips son modernes, on peut maintenant interchanger les branchements, la carte se chargeant de détecter toute seule ce qui est branché où (j'ai découvert ça sous windows récemment, si si !), et reroute le signal dans la foulée.

 

Nan j'ai bien fait attention à ca  :Smile: 

Aucun soucis sur la question  :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## olivier elmekki

Bonjour

  sans vouloir en rajouter (désolé):

  As-tu testé ton micro sur un autre support (magnétophone, radio) ?

  Pour ton second pc (une chose à la fois, d'accord, mais ca peut etre utile d'avoir un point de comparaison  :Wink:   ), as-tu effectué un premier alsaconf, ou une conf manuelle, selon tes préférences?

edit2 :s  : vérifie aussi si sur ce second pc, le service alsasound est lancé

edit: dans alsamixer, il y a aussi une fonction mic-boost, pour les micro les moins puissant (mais je pense que tu devrais quand meme entendre un minimum sans)

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *olivier elmekki wrote:*   

> Bonjour
> 
>   sans vouloir en rajouter (désolé):
> 
>   As-tu testé ton micro sur un autre support (magnétophone, radio) ?
> ...

 

Ben oui je suis allé tester mon micro sous win et il fonctionne très bien oué je sais c'est windaube mais bon preuve que mon micro fonctionne

----------

## TTK

Hum ..

Toujours en console, sans kde/arts/consors, quand tu lances alsamixer, le micro est-il muté ou pas ? Et que te donne l'écran [Capture] (touche TAB pour y acceder) ?

C'est bizarre ton truc, moi j'ai jamais eu de pb de micro dès lors que le reste marchait.

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Hum ..
> 
> Toujours en console, sans kde/arts/consors, quand tu lances alsamixer, le micro est-il muté ou pas ? Et que te donne l'écran [Capture] (touche TAB pour y acceder) ?
> 
> C'est bizarre ton truc, moi j'ai jamais eu de pb de micro dès lors que le reste marchait.

 

Il est en rouge sans barre de progression.

Sinon petit problème en passant, ncurses est absolument dégueulasse en console pure (sans etre sous kde ou autre environnement graphique alors qu'il n'y a aucun problème quand je suis sous kde.

----------

## TTK

Sans barre de progression ? Tu veux dire que l'histogramme au dessus  de mic est à 0 ?

Avec la flêche du haut, tu dois pouvoir faire monter l'histogramme non ?

C'est le volume ...

mon alsamixer

(Edit: je te prends pas pour un débile, c'est juste que je suis pas sûr d'avoir compris ton msg)

----------

## olivier elmekki

Y a pas à dire, un eterm sans décoration de fénêtre du wm, c'est du plus bel effet  :Wink: 

----------

## TTK

 *olivier elmekki wrote:*   

> Y a pas à dire, un eterm sans décoration de fénêtre du wm, c'est du plus bel effet 

 

Ah ouais tiens, elles sont où mes décos ? Pourtant xwd les inclut d'habitude ..

Y'a même une option -nobdrs pour les exclure ...

Zarb

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Sans barre de progression ? Tu veux dire que l'histogramme au dessus  de mic est à 0 ?
> 
> Avec la flêche du haut, tu dois pouvoir faire monter l'histogramme non ?
> 
> C'est le volume ...
> ...

 

Oui tu as bien compris il n'y a pas de barre de progression et le texte est écris en rouge au lieu du blanc

----------

## olivier elmekki

obscur obscur...

/etc/init.d/alsasound est bien lancé (rc-status)?

pas de crash alsa signalé dans /var/log/messages?

/dev/dsp existe bel et bien?

(il se peut que alsa ai planté et que oss ai pris le relai)

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *olivier elmekki wrote:*   

> obscur obscur...
> 
> /etc/init.d/alsasound est bien lancé (rc-status)?
> 
> pas de crash alsa signalé dans /var/log/messages?
> ...

 

Oui oui tout ca est ok et c'est bien ca mon soucis c'est que je ne vois pas ou est la merde   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

Si quelqu'un est motivé pour me re expliquer du début, je suis preneur pour le micro car j'ai peu etre fait une boulette quelque part   :Mad: 

----------

## olivier elmekki

Bonjour

  Je vais tenter de faire le point, qu'on me reprenne si je me trompe  :Smile: 

  -D'abord, ta carte fonctionne bien mais sans le micro. Pourrais tu préciser quelle carte tu utilises? As-tu cherché s'il n'y avais pas de problèmes connus avec cette carte? (particulièrement pour la capture). alsaconf la reconnait bien?

  -Tu utilises alsa dans le noyau. Quelles sources utilises-tu? As-tu bien inclue l'option "OSS PCM (digital audio) API"  (il me semble que c'est cela qui cré le dev /dev/dsp). Tes modules sont-ils bien chargés? Chez moi, j'ai:

snd_pcm_oss            63008  0 

snd_mixer_oss          21568  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           3780  0 

snd_seq_oss            38400  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7616  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                61648  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_via82xx            30976  1 

snd_ac97_codec         97788  1 snd_via82xx

snd_ac97_bus            2240  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm               105672  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              27972  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         11336  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         8704  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            27936  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          8972  4 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    69828  14 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

   -tu utilises arts qui semble monopoliser tes devices audios. Après t'etre assuré que ce qui précède est bon, peux-tu essayer de tuer arts, puis peut-etre relancer alsa depuis init.d

  -dans alsamixer, quels sont exactement tes réglage (au niveau de mute/unmute)? As-tu essayé de mofier ce qui concerne la source du micro? Je te donne le détail de mon alsamixer, au cas où: (1 = on, M = mute)

master:      1

master M:  1

pcm:          1

surround:   M

center:       M

lfe:             M

line:            M   (attention d'ailleurs d'avoir branché ton micro sur l'entrée mic et non line)

cd:             M

mic:            1

mic boost:  1

mic select:  mic1

video:        M

phone:       1

iec958:       M   

iec958 C:   M   (monitor)

iec958 C:   M   (valid)

iec958 O:   M

iec958 P:   M

iec958 P:   analog

pc speak:   M

aux:           M

mono out:  mic

channel:     4

external:    M

input so:    input1

input so1:  input 2

  A noter que certaine entrées comme iec958 capture monitor (aucune idée de ce que c'est) me coupe le son s'il ne sont pas mutés.

----------

## chipsterjulien

Bon, je viens de trouver la solution

ca venait des options du kernel qu'il fallait mettre en module et non compiler en dur et donc maintenant j'ai ceci :

```

<M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

<M> Sequencer support

<M>   Sequencer dummy client

<M> OSS Mixer API

<M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

[*] OSS Sequencer API

```

ensuite sous kde (car si X n'est pas démarer ca ne fonctionne pas correctement), relancer alsaconf et la le son du micro fonctionnait à merveille  :Smile: 

Un truc tout bête et tout méchant donc

Attention à ce que la partie "Capture" de alsamixer ou kmix ou autre ne soit pas à 0  :Smile: 

----------

